# P'Cola Beach Pier



## Wookie (Oct 2, 2007)

Other than Pomps and the great American Cobia Watch, any blues or spanish showed up at the pier yet?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I think there was 1 or 2 spanish caught on one of the PC piers.. but nothing here yet. The pomps are even THIN. I heard there is more action at 3 mile bridge than at the beach pier the past two days :reallycrying Another week or two, and things will start heating up for sure. Frank Helton said the water temp at Okaloosa Island Pier was a little over 65 at 1pm this afternoon


----------

